

Ask HN: How to know when somebody responds to one of my comments on HN? - glesperance

I'd like to comment &#38; discuss more on HN but I find it tiresome to always go back and check my threads to see who answered to my comments.&#60;p&#62;Are there any way to get alerted when somebody responds to one of my comments on HN?
======
codegeek
You can use this service <http://hnnotify.com/>

~~~
glesperance
Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!

------
baconhigh
+1

